# 25 " - "

## LAEN

15 
   - 25  
  15.02.11.   4  38-   . ] http://www.poltava.pl.ua/news/7941/

----------


## s27501

-    2 .....    .

----------


## LAEN



----------

, -  -  "" ?

----------


## froguz

.   ""    .   ,   .   ,    .

----------


## Sky

'    (   -2)  ,

----------


## LAEN

*Sky*, 
,     - 1.50 .

----------

